# 1 Ply or 2 Ply Wipes? Wipes Solution?



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I want to start using cloth wipes, because it just seems like since we do cloth diapers it would just make sense. So, I am going to buy some! I found a few different ones I like, and some good deals on 1 ply flannel wipes... but are 1 ply wipes any good? Will they clean up messes and keep my hands clean? Any recomendations?

Also, I was planning on just putting plain water in a spray bottle to wet the wipes, is that ok or do I need something special to put in the spray bottle?


----------



## MommaShark (Oct 23, 2007)

You might as well cut up old t-shirts than buy single ply.....very soft and you can double up if you need to - or cut larger enough to fold in half....

I've just grabbed whatever I grab first - double ply are better for stickier poop......I think while single are better for touch up - but I can do it with the t-shirts too......


----------



## bedheadmaestro (Jul 22, 2008)

ah wipes...you know they seem like such an insignificant detail but I think the type of wipe makes ALL the difference.

For one ply, I prefer Kissaluvs Knit Terry Wipes. They are really high quality, soft, and they really do the job- easily get into all the little crevices and hold wipes solution well.
2-ply wipes are really soft, squishy and luxurious but I think they can't get into the little folds and creases as well, especially on a girl baby.

Swaddlebees wipes are just ok- the terry gets a little stiff and rough but again, this texture really absorbs a lot of wipes solution and grabs onto the poop. Some swaddlebees wipes come with sherpa which I like a lot better, but there's no guarantees what kind of fabric you are going to get.

I would say do NOT get the Thirsties wipes...the velour and microfleece seems to repel wipes solution and doesn't grab onto the poop at all, just kind of schmears it around.

It seems easier to just make your own wipes with a bunch of soft bamboo terry and some pinking shears. That's what I would do if I have to get wipes again.

Oh, regarding wipes solution, I'm sure plain water is OK but I like to have some aromatherapy! SO I use lavender booty cubes and honey chunks and as an added bonus I store the bags of soap cubes in the dresser drawers so they scent all of DDs clothing.

One final thing, I found that a trigger spray bottle didn't work as well as a pump-type bottle used for hand soap, dish soap, etc. I like getting the wipes pretty wet in a small area rather than sort of damp all over. hth!


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I really like velour wipes- they are really soft and I don't notice much smearing when I use them. They do seem to repel water but I don't use a wipe solution, I just run them under the faucet to get wet so I don't really have that problem getting them soaked.


----------



## schreiberwriter (Aug 3, 2005)

I hate the 1 ply flannel ones I have. My favorite are the terry/cotton sheet that I made with terry from Joanns and ripped old 100 cotton sheet from closet. Love the flannel/velour from Quilters Nappies on Hyena cart.

I've tried lots of variations of wipe solution but have used water for a long time with no trouble.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I like Kissaluvs wipes with plain distilled water. You need the wipe to be thick enough to work! And it's a bonus if it has softness on one side and grippiness on the other.


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

2 ply. for a good wipe, easy to manage.

does not matter what fabric as long as its natural fiber content.

However I love bamboo organic velour backed with cotton velour or organic hemp velour.

BUT I use any, as long as natural -- we have a huge stash of Family Cloth as I have a ileoanal J pouch and use the bathroom 10 x as much as most adults. Natural content next to skin makes a world of difference. As noted -- old t-shirt cut two ply work great. So did the two set of Jersey cotton Sheets, old flannel shirts, jammie bottoms and such. We are big on reclaiming fiber here too.

LOVE cloth wipes.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just ordered 30 kissaluv cotton terry wipes, so those plus the other random washclothes I have lying around should give me 35 or 40 wipes, then I am going to look for a spray bottle today so I can get started!! I am guessing I will need more wipes once the new baby comes... but I'm excited!!!


----------

